# are you sure



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I came across the CL ad but
detroit metro for sale "toro" - craigslist


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm seeing them all, William. Which one specifically?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Toro 2 stage snow thrower

While scrolling the site I found this..... What is he trying to pull??
Something in the water up there?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

lt should have been this one
Toro 2 stage snow thrower


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Either a scam or a guy who just doesn't know what he's got.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> lt should have been this one
> Toro 2 stage snow thrower


Read post #3


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Either a scam or a guy who just doesn't know what he's got.


going by the price he's asking it must be a two stage


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> going by the price he's asking it must be a two stage


I think he may be one toke over the line. 
I emailed him and just'said it's a'single stage.

Here is updated ad.
http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/4838293235.html


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

He just has no clue what he has or what to ask. At $325 I'd sure go for a two stage.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I like the black and white pictures. It expresses the true post neo-impressionism view 
in the struggle of man against nature against machine against paddles against wheels
against....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think it costs more for color pixels doesn't it ??


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Zavie said:


> I like the black and white pictures. It expresses the true post neo-impressionism view
> in the struggle of man against nature against machine against paddles against wheels
> against....


Ah! He's selling the'*ART* not the blower itself. That explains the price.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

"It is a single stage but can handle the deepest of snow." 

as long as your deepest snow is never more than 6 inches.

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH this 1 is way over my head.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Ah! He's selling the'*ART* not the blower itself. That explains the price.


Finally! I was able to use that Post Neo-Impressionism class I took in college.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Zavie said:


> Finally! I was able to use that Post Neo-Impressionism class I took in college.


Why would one need to take such a class.... Sorry to ask, inquiring minds....


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Why would one need to take such a class.... Sorry to ask, inquiring minds....


I had to have so many non major credits to graduate and I was taking classes
in the spring and summer to finish faster. In those semesters often there's
not a lot of choices available. No small engine classes, darn!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sscotsman said:


> "It is a single stage but can handle the deepest of snow."
> 
> as long as your deepest snow is never more than 6 inches.
> 
> Scot


using a single stage snowblower in very deep snow is not a problem, it will handle it its just not as fast or relaxing as using a two stage, I did it for years with my 2450E before buying and using a two stage snowblower


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Zavie said:


> I had to have so many non major credits to graduate and I was taking classes
> in the spring and summer to finish faster. In those semesters often there's
> not a lot of choices available. No small engine classes, darn!


Ah, I understand. I took private pilots ground school for that. Ironically, a school that was named for the Wright brothers, has but one aviation related class...

Unfortunately, being a working college undergrad, funds ran out before I could take flight lessons. At $100 an hour, it was a little out of my range.


----------

